

C++ REPL in 400KLOC - motiejus
http://root.cern.ch/drupal/content/cint

======
hbogert
I'm (CS-grad) working as an intern with people working on the LHC and KM3NeT,
ROOT/cint is used extensively there. It's unbelievable the blind love these
scientists have with c++. The reasons so far I heard are: "it's fast"
referring to C++ and ROOT. Furthermore cling - also used in the ROOT project -
perhaps is a more modern approach in the C++ interpreter scene. It's based
upon LLVM and can do JIT (and probably better c++11 support)

